# How is Iball UPS Nirantar UPS 621



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 6, 2012)

How is the Iball UPS Nirantar 621 ...is it any good or just so so 
here is the UPS specification
 Buy iBall Line Interactive Nirantar UPS 621/621V - New online, iBall Line Interactive Nirantar UPS 621/621V - New Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping

or tell me some better alternatives but strictly sub 2k range


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh ! Its bad , no actually its very bad . I am saying this because I have it .
Better Get A Intex 1kVa @ 1.8k


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Avoid it. Get the Intex mentioned above or a APC 600 VA for around same price.


----------

